# Sinking Streusel



## baker girl (Apr 25, 2012)

I wonder if I can ask for some help.  I have made a loaf cake with streusel topping for the last few years with perfect results. Recently I am getting a sink hole, usually in the center, of the streusel.  I have checked everything, even the oven temperature against 3 separate thermometers. I am very careful to follow recipe instructions.

Does anyone know what is going on?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Maybe it's a little underdone? Sometimes a batch of flour may hold more water.


----------



## baker girl (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you for your reply Kuan. I think you are right. After baking 3 cakes, I watched as the 4th cake began to develop sink holes in the oven. Frustrated, I raised the temperature 5 degrees and it came out perfect. 

Later, I recalibrated the oven. Hopefully that resolved the problem.

Thank you for taking the time to help me.  It is much appreciated.


----------

